# 18 yr old AQHA mare crit please =)



## haleycrew4 (Apr 22, 2013)

Hey there! I am looking at purchasing this mare, going to go look at her tomorrow. She is 18 and has been used as a jr.\high school rodeo/gymkhana horse, has gathered cows and been used for roping and trails. So pretty much everything I am looking for. I need a horse I can ride for a few years (my filly is almost 5 months old so we should be riding her in a few years) just to play around and then pass along to my daughter to start gymkhana. I am told she is sound and pretty much bomb proof, been there and done that kinda girl. I figure that if she is sound and no issues with arthritis then we can get several more years out of her. Her registered name is Star Poco Flash. I have just been looking around at the confo threads so I am not too good at this. Please help! What do you all think?


----------



## alyssaanne (Aug 12, 2012)

I like her! Forgive me for this is my first light critique posting. I look at this forum all the time though. Pretty much top to bottom she looks good to me. She looks solid. Only major faults I see are smallish feet? And although she looks strong I think her back may sway later on.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## haleycrew4 (Apr 22, 2013)

Yeah, I noticed in the picture with the little girl sitting on her that she looks a little sway. I wonder how fast a worse sway can develope? Or if it is preventable or any way to slow it down? How much effect does sway back have on the performance of the horse? I have seen a terribly swayed horse that was ridden lightly by a man and it didn't seem to bother her at all but I have heard comments that it was cruel and had to have been hurting her. I am mainly looking for a horse I can use for a few years and my daughter to use for a few years in gymkhana. She is only 4 now so she is still very small and inexperienced so we will be lead lining of course. So an older, btdt, babysitter horse is our goal.


----------



## haleycrew4 (Apr 22, 2013)

Also, what would you pay for a horse like this if she is what the owner says she is??


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

Looooooong back, steep croup, and tall withers. All of those paired together make her look swayed, but in reality I'm not so sure that she actually is. Still, that's a very weak back. Her legs look straight enough though, minus being tied in at the knees, but her hooves are need of a good trip ASAP. Her toes are too long. I agree that she'd look better with more bone.

Over all, this is not the horse I'd buy if you're expecting a ton more use out of her, especially since she's getting 'up there' in age (she's in no way a senior yet, but with conformation like this? 5 years from now she might be having some trouble.) Then again, if she's been used as much as they say with no negative effects and she's 18, she might just be up for the task. I think she might be just fine for putting around and for a little girls first gymkhana horse though, provided you aren't expecting her to win a whole lot. She looks very mellow and sweet.

If she's registered, kid-friendly as she looks, and doesn't act or look arthritic or a anything, she'd catch about $900-1000 here if advertised right. Next to nothing if she was already feeling her age or wasn't kid broke. There are just too many half0broke QHs to be worth a lot around my area x] could be different somewhere else.


----------



## haleycrew4 (Apr 22, 2013)

Well, I dont ride a super ton right now. Most of my riding is along canal banks so it is all flat ground. We also do a few easy trails, some play time in the arena with sorting and I am planning on joining in on some gatherings (three or so a year) with the crew once I get a horse I can ride. My mare has been retired. And at 4/5/6 years old I just want my daughter to get some experience and have a horse she can learn from winning isn't important. Safe and sane are most important.


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

Sounds like she may be a great fit for you guys then, if she is all that her owners claim her to be!  Are you prepared to have two retired mouths to feed down the road though?


----------



## haleycrew4 (Apr 22, 2013)

That definitely is something to consider. We have 9 acres of pasture so we don't have to pay for boarding so I would say yeah. I don't think that my mare will be around as long this one though =( 

We are definitely going to take our time. If she doesn't fit the bill, it is on to look at the next one!


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

Sounds like an optimal situation to me, then. I'm sorry to hear about your mare though.

I hope she's all that you're looking for, and give us more pictures if you do buy her! One things for sure, she looks like a sweet girl and very much loved.


----------



## Sahara (Jul 23, 2010)

Her front pasterns (in the last photo) really concern me. DSLD? Looks like they both have that ****-footed appearance. That would be indicative of strain on tendons and ligaments and sesamoid bones. I'd probably pass if that is what she looks like in real-life. (Pics can be deceiving). 

As far as the rest of her faults which have been pointed out, they wouldn't bother me too much considering what you have said you would use her for. A well-broke, kid-friendly horse is worth their weight in gold. Considering her age and former job, I would expect a bit of manageable arthritis with her. 

Are you considering a PPE?


----------



## haleycrew4 (Apr 22, 2013)

Yes Sahara, if her front pasterns look like that in person we will definintely be doing a PPE!

Endiku: They advertised her at a high price but said that was only becuase they want a great home for her so they wanted to weed out folks that are interested. They said make an offer but they would like 1500 for her. We don't want pay anything over $1000 for a horse that age. Even if she is as kid friendly as they say she is.


----------



## haleycrew4 (Apr 22, 2013)

What is DSLD?


----------



## BreakableRider (Aug 14, 2013)

In my area a older horse like that is worth their weight in gold. She'd be going for $2000, even more if she doesn't have maintenance issues. If she's sound, go for it.


----------



## haleycrew4 (Apr 22, 2013)

Anybody else notice her front pasterns? They dont look as bad in the other pictures do they?


----------



## BreakableRider (Aug 14, 2013)

They're a bit long, longer than I would personally like but i'm not terribly concerned. I think that last picture is just not doing the mare any justice at all, if you look at the other pictures he back looks better as well as her pasterns.


----------



## haleycrew4 (Apr 22, 2013)

yeah, I am hoping it is just a bad picture!!


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

With a back like she has, make sure you have a saddle that fits. I suspect this won't be easy.


----------



## SketchyHorse (May 14, 2012)

I'd give her the benefit of the doubt & go see her. My WB requires joint supplements & injections - it doesn't lower her value to me. And I agree with Breakable, if she truly does everything they say then she'd easily fetch that around me. We got $1000 for my 17yo retired barrel horse (I never did much with him we bought him as an 11yo already trained) who had messed up his leg stepping in a drag. This horse is 21 now & he's still running strong. He has a small rider who takes excellent care of him & he'll last this family many more years. He has to wear sports medicine boots, get a nice long warm up & cool down, cold hosing, & glucosamine daily. To them though its a small cost to pay for a amazing partner for their child. 

No confo crit from me since I'm bad at it, but I wouldn't hesitate to look. Cant hurt just looking.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

